# Pine graining



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Hope I'm not boring you all , as i know I've just joined the site & I'm posting constant , just want to add more to the decorative painting thread , as those that are interested might appreciate some more pics 
This was a job i did last year at an old Church , i had to match two new doors to blend in with some old pine.
The final pics of the doors are much darker , as i had to age them to blend in with the old !!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice. I like the pics and techniques, keep them coming.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

You are a artist...Beautiful work.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeremy, please consider taking on an apprentice. Your skill is an art that should be carried down through the ages. Outstanding!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Faux Shaux!! Love the graining, looks better than the real thing.


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

So nice to get such positive comments, thanks very much


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Please keep posting Pictures Jeremy...
We want to get more people interested in this Wonderful Art! 
I like to dig up old samples that I come accross and post when I have a chance.


Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Please keep posting Pictures Jeremy...
> We want to get more people interested in this Wonderful Art!
> I like to dig up old samples that I come accross and post when I have a chance.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael , i think its great to share pictures, i know that i have personally learned so much from seeing others peoples work , you can take ideas from so many & eventually come up with your own style .of course the best way is to study mother nature its self, there are so many good pictures on the internet these days a great resourse ..
I also know that i have still much to learn & thats whats wonderful about this art , you never stop learning


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy T said:


> Hi Michael , i think its great to share pictures, i know that i have personally learned so much from seeing others peoples work , you can take ideas from so many & eventually come up with your own style .of course the best way is to study mother nature its self, there are so many good pictures on the internet these days a great resourse ..
> I also know that i have still much to learn & thats whats wonderful about this art , you never stop learning


I could not have said it any better then that! 

Been working on a Large Graining Job and doing samples for 2 other projects.... not to mention building a New Studio.... Am trying to post some pics of The Oklahoma Project and the pictures are on a disk that I need to download... Have to wait for my wife to do that I am embarrased to say..


Michael Tust


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeremy T said:


> Hope I'm not boring you all , as i know I've just joined the site & I'm posting constant , just want to add more to the decorative painting thread , as those that are interested might appreciate some more pics
> This was a job i did last year at an old Church , i had to match two new doors to blend in with some old pine.
> The final pics of the doors are much darker , as i had to age them to blend in with the old !!


 Nice.you should feel fortunate.Some never ever darken a church door!:whistling2:


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

michael tust said:


> I could not have said it any better then that!
> 
> Been working on a Large Graining Job and doing samples for 2 other projects.... not to mention building a New Studio.... Am trying to post some pics of The Oklahoma Project and the pictures are on a disk that I need to download... Have to wait for my wife to do that I am embarrased to say..
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the pics .


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Nice.you should feel fortunate.Some never ever darken a church door!:whistling2:


I know what you mean


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeremy T said:


> Hope I'm not boring you all , as i know I've just joined the site & I'm posting constant , just want to add more to the decorative painting thread , as those that are interested might appreciate some more pics
> This was a job i did last year at an old Church , i had to match two new doors to blend in with some old pine.
> The final pics of the doors are much darker , as i had to age them to blend in with the old !!


 Great Scott! Jeremy:thumbsup:


----------

